# PCGH-High-End-PC FX8350-Edition: 8 CPU-Kerne und sehr gute Silent-Eigenschaften [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-High-End-PC FX8350-Edition: 8 CPU-Kerne und sehr gute Silent-Eigenschaften [Anzeige]*

					Wenn Sie möglichst viele CPU-Kerne benötigen, ist der neue PCGH-High-End-PC FX8350-Edition eine gute Wahl.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-High-End-PC FX8350-Edition: 8 CPU-Kerne und sehr gute Silent-Eigenschaften [Anzeige]*


----------



## wishi (1. Dezember 2012)

Das nenne ich ein sehr schön ausgewogenes Non-Intel System und das auch noch leise...Geht doch AMD! Danke PCGH.


----------



## PRO GAMER 4 (1. Dezember 2012)

Welcher normale Mensch braucht mehr als 6 Kerne ??? Außerdem ist selbst ein Intel Quadcore (Ivy Bridge) schneller als jeder AMD !!!


----------



## r34ln00b (1. Dezember 2012)

PRO GAMER 4 schrieb:


> Welcher normale Mensch braucht mehr als 6 Kerne ??? Außerdem ist selbst ein Intel Quadcore (Ivy Bridge) schneller als jeder AMD !!!


 
welcher normale mensch braucht mehr wie 3 bzw. 4 kerne? ;D

find ich gut das high-end und amd wieder zusammen gesetzt wurden.


----------



## Timsu (1. Dezember 2012)

PRO GAMER 4 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist selbst ein Intel Quadcore (Ivy Bridge) schneller als jeder AMD !!!


Aber nur in Spielen.
In Anwendungen führt ein FX 8350 schon sehr oft vor dem 3470, manchmal auch vor dem 3770(k).
Außerdem gibt es ja schon genügend Intel PCs von PCGH.


----------

